# what cichlid to get



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well i will have a new tank soon for p's so my 55g will be free and i want to buy a single aggressive cichlid or compatible cichlids to suit a 55 for quite a while what does everybody suggest
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

flowerhorn.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I was into cichlids for a while, on average I think you cant beat a Red Devil's aggressiveness. No one fish is always aggressive but most of the Red devils that I have seen, especially is they arent juveniles anymore have been mean as hell. THey arent the prettiest either.... but who cares?? U want a killer right?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'd either go with a flowerhorn or a midas. A midas is similar to a red devil (same genus) but has a beefier build and tends to be a bit more aggressive.

mark


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well i think i will do some research on flowerhorns, midas and red devils to see what they look like .
what are they like in a tank by themselves or are they boring.
i dont want a cichlid community tank but would like more than one if possible for a 55g
how quick do they grow what do they eat and what sort of temp and water do they like ph etc.
also if anyone has pics post them.
i have kept cichlids before but not real big ones exept and oscar and cons which i only kept for 6 months and got rid of them due to downgrading tanks and they had to live with reds for a month which i did not like to do, i'm mainly a piranha person
thanks so far and look forward to more info








dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd get Jaguar Cichlids: they are just too damn cool (for cichlid standards, that is...)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

get a flowerhorn and you will not be dissapointed with aggression, there are no duds among them... but dont buy it in a lfs... order it from someone who is a reputable dealer of exotics. One thing though, a 55 is not big enough for a flowerhorn for life... its too narrow, but you could keep a few in there for quite some time. The one you decide to keep will need a 75 gallon. Normally people will partion the tank into 3-4 segments and get a few specimens, keeping the best one. Helps their nuchal hump develop my keeping them like this too.

I like jags too ( cool ass cichlid)... but the tank is just to small to think about keeping a jag in there. They need a 75 for sure as they are more elongated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, I never even seen he was talking about a 55 gallon...








I guess it pays off to read the entire topic before posting...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats the thing it will be for a while so nothing real big i dont want to stress a fish out by making it live in the wrong enviroment .
also what sort of prices do these go for i would be looking to get something quite small to begin with to watch it grow maybe 1-2'' just a round about price will do.

dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is a hulking Jing Jang male








and a red emperor pearls







im selling one piece of the later in about a month when its a little bit more grown out.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice i love the colours.
so how long could i keep a flowerhorn in a 55g if bought it 1-2'' long and whats the max size they get
dixon


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

For aggression, I would get either a Midas or a flowerhorn. Midas is my fav fish, but I like FH's too, and there's nothing I've ever seen that can compete with a FH in aggression.

I would only get one male per tank tho and keep him by himself. He'll just end up killing anything else you put in there. Or die trying to kill it. Size doesn't matter to these guys. They will just flat out go against anyone.

I have one in with my Midas now, and even tho he's 2 inches smaller, he's domintaed the tank until 2 days ago. The midas went nuts and they got into it and for a day and he hid in the corners but they fought again latre last night and he's back on top. I want my Midas to be in control of the tank.

You can keep a FH in a 55 for quite a while. They grow very fast to 5" then slow down considerably.

Edit: Not sure about the max size. It depends on the strain. I always assumed they got to 12-15", but I was informed the other day that they are smaller too. BDKing57, will be able to tell you a lot more in-depth than I can.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Trimac, Red devils, Dovii, Salvani


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks everybody it seems like i have got some research to do to choose the right one.
i should have no problems getting any of these as i know some dealers in the north east of england who specialize in cichlids
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This just in ! flowerhornusa.com is having a huge blow out sale... with AAA+ grade flowerhorn frys. Red face pearls... flowerlines all the way to the head. Go check out the add on predatoryfish.net. If you want to get into flower horns this is an awesome oppurtunity as the fry are only 45 dollars a piece with a minimum purchase of two. Damn i wish i had space they look very colorful.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Holy crap!!! 3A for $45???

I suck so bad. I'm never able to get in on the deals.









I'm saving up for a tank and rhom or brandtii.

I would love a 3A FH that cheap tho. I only have 2 "non-quality" ones that look like a cross between a tri and Midas and would love to see the difference...

Thank you for sharing the info, but I'm afraid I can't take advantage of it. I hope others will be able to tho.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I forgot to mention a Midas. Flowerhorns..... i hate them with a passion! Stupid hybrid fish. Not even a real fish in my book. But i must admit they are hyper agressive. If you dont mind having a fake fish then i would suggest a bright red Fh.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> Flowerhorns..... i hate them with a passion! Stupid hybrid fish. Not even a real fish in my book. But i must admit they are hyper agressive. If you dont mind having a fake fish then i would suggest a bright red Fh


Settle down, skippy.









FH's are 'real" fish and aren't fake. The live in water, eat and have a swim bladder and can and will kill almost any other fish around. P or otherwise.

I only mentioned FH because he wanted an aggressive fish and there is no other fish as mean or aggressive as an FH, so i put that out there.

Go to AT or AA and you'll see I keep my mouth shut when it comes to FH's, but I was only trying to give this man what he asked for and I would put my 9"FH up against anything under 13" and my 5" up against anyhting under 10". (BTW, this was just as a joke, I wouldn't let any of my fish fight and was only trying to make a point) If I didn't care about my fish tho , then I would take those bets and win.

I agree that they aren't "true" cichlids in the pure sense, but rest assured they are fish.

Edit:
You can't buy a Midas or RD in any lfs that is true either. Should we get rid of them too?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dont worry Jor, im not flamming your or anything.

When i mean "real" fish, i meant that they werent man made like parrot fish and FH.

It is a true, FH are real agressive and i have no doubt they are probally if not the mose owner responsive and agressive fish out there.

Sorry Jor, I would never step into AT. That site is just....... i have no words to describe the lameness to it but lets not get into website bashing. What does AA stand for? If you can, send a link over for that site.

"You can't buy a Midas or RD in any lfs that is true either. Should we get rid of them too?"

What do you mean by that? Midas and Red Devils are indeed a true speices of fish you can find in the wild unlike FH. Actually, i dont remeber if its etheir a Midas or a Trimac is not a true fish. I believe its a Trimac that is a cross bred fish and a Midas is a true fish. If someone can clearify this for me it would be nice. But i know for sure a Red Devil is real.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Dont worry Jor, im not flamming your or anything.
> 
> When i mean "real" fish, i meant that they werent man made like parrot fish and FH.
> 
> ...


 trimacs are a true fish specie as well

I dislike FHs myself, not so much because of their gene mixing but because the "high grade" ones are nothing more than the cichlid equivalent of fancy goldfish, look like sh*t imo


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Okay then its settled. Trimacs, Midas, Red Devil are true fish and they should be sold in lfs. :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a five star general....


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> Dont worry Jor, im not flamming your or anything.


I'm sorry too man.

I didn't mean to sound like you took it. I never meant to say you were flaming me and I never took it that way. I apologize if you did.



> What do you mean by that? Midas and Red Devils are indeed a true speices of fish you can find in the wild unlike FH.


No, I said in any lfs. Not in the wild, and actually it's getting harder and harder to find a true RD or Midas in the wild too.

The fact that you mentioned you didn't mean to flame me makes me a little worrieed and think you took my post as the same.

I never flame anyone unless they go off on me and I think my track record here,AT and AA shows I'm not about that. :smile:

I was just trying to debate and tell you my side of it. In the hopes I could teach you, or you could teach me something in the process. Again, I apologize if it looked different. :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> thanks everybody it seems like i have got some research to do to choose the right one.
> i should have no problems getting any of these as i know some dealers in the north east of england who specialize in cichlids
> dixon


 please give me more information - I think I may have to go fish shopping with you sometime


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a few of the fish auction shows we go to have a few breeders of all sorts of fish .they dont have a shop they do it from home and one of them does a lot of cichlids.
also chiltern aquatics in durham can get loads of exotic stuff aswell as jimmy from fish alive in durham .
a few people i can see to get prices from etc.
dixon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

were are these fish auctions?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> please give me more information - I think I may have to go fish shopping with you sometime


 pfury connection...ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the fish auctions are in sunderland /washington and south shields one of my friends goes all the time so usually has the dates ,times and places
dixon


----------

